# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Головная боль

## Asteriks

*В "Мастере и Маргарите" Михаил Булгаков описывает страшную мигрень Понтия Пилата. Ужасное состояние, при котором болит половина головы и никакого спасения нет от этой боли. Головную боль испытывают практически все люди. Поделитесь, какими средствами Вы спасаетесь от неё?*

----------


## Alexanderr

У меня была сильная головная боль с правой стороны, довольно долго, около года или больше . Когда схватывало ничего не мог делать, таблетки даже слабо помогали . Ходил к врачу , сделал снимок головы, всё было на снимке хорошо , потом-невропатолог, короче ничего не нашли, да и мне надоело .А потом сходил на молитву в церковь, за меня помолились и через некоторое время я заметил, что боль ушла и такой боли, как раньше, больше не было . Слава Богу!

----------


## Asteriks

Замечаю, что головная боль начинается спустя день после какого-нибудь неприятного события. Стоит понервничать - и здрасьте: дня на три вылетаешь из нормального ритма жизни. Вот третий день на исходе, жду, когда перестанет.

----------


## Irina

У меня такой способ: нурофен, темная , хорошо проветренная комната и тишина на 1 сутки. Всё остальное не спасает. Врач как-то прописывал ещё и седативные средства, но мне от них только хуже. Нардные средства тоже не помогают.
Печально...

----------


## Asteriks

От седативных давление падает и вообще плохо... А вот тишины мне не дождаться вовеки. Сегодня хотела своих в деревню сплавить, чтоб хоть пару часов побыть одной. А они без меня не поехали.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Раньше очень часто  сильные головные боли мучили, теперь реже... Помогает тишина, свежий воздух и аспирин. А ещё голову в тёплый пуховый платок закутать...это когда есть такая возможность. А когда нет, просто стараюсь расслабиться, "отпустить " боль и молюсь...

----------


## Asteriks

Аспирин помогает на первых порах, но вреден для желудка. Потом жди, что вместо головы желудок будет болеть. А когда опоздаешь таблетку принять (а всё же стараешься без таблеток обойтись), то считай - пропал.

----------


## Irina

Аспирин при таких болях лично мне не помогает, а вот нурофен я для себя нашла, но только не злоупотреблять им.

----------


## Asteriks

Говорят, мигрень у всех людей реагирует на лекарства по разному. Согласна с этим.

----------


## Sanych

90% лекарств испытывается на мужчинах. И далеко не факт, что так же лекарства будут работать на женщинах. И то что написано в инструкции, может дать совсем другой эффект или вообще ни какого.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Вообще ясно, что боль (любая)- это следствие каких-то моих не правильных действий в этой жизни. И когда со мной это происходит, то всякий раз я все равно соглашаюсь с Богом на том, что чему-то Он  меня все-таки хочет через это научить. Может взял на себя то, что мне не понести, может злобился, обижался напрасно... А боль... её просто надо пережить, переждать, перетерпеть наконец...раз что-то болит, значит я всё ещё здесь...

----------


## Asteriks

Значит, я здесь.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Значит, я здесь.


 И это не так уж и мало ...

----------


## Asteriks

Поменьше компа сидеть - тоже средство. Хотя не комп причина боли.

----------


## Irina

> Поменьше компа сидеть - тоже средство. Хотя не комп причина боли


Иногда с помощью компа можно отвлечься от боли.

----------


## HARON

+100!!!

----------


## Asteriks

А ещё можно забанить пару флудеров, которые пишут +100. Как думаете, пройдёт?

----------


## Адмирал

> И это не так уж и мало ...


а Вы церковь посещаете и если да то интересно какую...

----------


## Asteriks

Попрошу с вопросом в тему "Протестантизм". Тут про головную боль нужно отписаться. Болит у тебя голова? Чем лечишься?

----------


## Адмирал

Сорри  а голова моя пока не болит - и это хорошо, а у кого болит я посоветую почаще в лесу бывать (даже зимой) и природа матушка поможет..

----------


## Asteriks

Да, совсем забыли про лечение деревьями. А ещё когда-то был у меня пятак, 5 копеек, но нужно чтобы до 1961 года монета, там в составе больше меди. И прикладывать к больной точке на голове. Но я потеряла монетку...  Или 3 копейки? 5.

----------


## Адмирал

Астерикс не в шутку а в дружбу - выберись с семьёй в лес на лыжах покататься и время в семье с пользой проведёшь и больной голове поможешь.
а сегодня на лыжах около жодино катался - очень здорово, у вас надеюсь тоже есть где ....

----------


## Asteriks

А нету лыж у меня. А пока я их добуду - снег растает. А за совет спасибо. А ещё не знаю, где лес такой найти)

----------


## Адмирал

> А ещё не знаю, где лес такой найти


ну не ужели около гомеля нету леса - можно взять машину, сделать бутербродов и с семьёй  на природу пока муж разводит костёр, остальные катаются а лыжи можно и на прокат взять - не растраивайся безвыхоных ситуаций не бывает ...

----------


## Asteriks

Заманчиво. Машины тоже нет у нас.  Я лучше пешком по свежему воздуху.

----------


## Адмирал

> Заманчиво. Машины тоже нет у нас.  Я лучше пешком по свежему воздуху.


а в темке про фото машин вашей нету

но и пешком даже лучше, только носики не заморозьте - поэтому чаю возмите пригодится в лесу

----------


## Akasey

А мне голова вообще не болит, и это серьёзно! Завидуйте мне! 

*Пы.Сы.*: даже с бодуна

----------


## Asteriks

Я рада, но пускай бы болела, бодуна бы не было.

----------


## Lvenok

У меня когда начинает голова болеть, то умываюсь холодной водой (не знаю как другим, но мне помогает) в крайнем случае обезбаливающее пью, или полежу с закрытыми глазами)))
А своих домашних спасало почемуто то, когда я ладонь на лоб положу и подержу пару минут  головная боль проходила...

----------


## BiZ111

Целитель 

Возможно, для вас станет откровением, но болит у нас в этом, наиболее распространенном случае, не голова, то есть, не мозг. Причины этой боли: длительное напряжение мышц, связок, сухожилий лба, затылка и верхнего плечевого пояса. Там раздражаются рецепторы и возникает боль. Как результат: двусторонняя боль головы (болят виски, лоб или затылок с двух сторон), начинающаяся как «тяжелая голова». Боль эта постепенно усиливается и может сопровождаться потерей аппетита, тошнотой, голова болит монотонно.

Копнем глубже. Почему напрягаются мышцы? Вкупе со стрессом, который играет не главную роль, в этом виноваты вы сами. Когда принимаете ту или иную «запретную» для головы позу. Избегая этих поз и движений-паразитов, вы будете реже страдать от головных болей. Итак, позы и движения:

*1)* Не прижимайте подбородок к груди - ни когда стоите, ни когда лежите, почитывая книгу или смотря телевизор. Подбородок вообще ни при каких обстоятельствах не должен быть точкой опоры.

*2)* Спите только на удобной подушке, ни высокой, ни низкой, чтобы шейный отдел позвоночника оставался прямым, а не изгибался.

*3)* Не сутультесь, когда сидите, не опирайтесь на подлокотники стула. Если плечи поднимутся высоко, мышцы шеи и скальпа напрягутся.

*4)* Не сидите подолгу с низко наклонённой головой при чтении и работе за компьютером. 

*5)* Долгий и упорный кашель также может стать причиной головной боли. Принимайте противокашлевые препараты;

*6)* Не хмурьте брови и не морщите лоб, даже если вас взволновали или разозлили.

----------


## Justin

а у меня сочетание аспирина с нурофеном , но если крутит по страшному ( нервозность , тошнота , свето и звуко боязнь ) то тут только уколы спасают на скорой

----------


## suzi

Несколько лет приключаются мигрени, но не часто, к счастью. Редко, как говорится, но метко. Таблетки ни какие не помогают, даже и не снижают боль.  У меня только одно- очень- очень туго перевязать голову или лед на лоб и обязательно прилечь на полчасика. Вот так постепенно проходит. Плохо, когда на работе прихватит..

----------


## Carlen

Таблетки надо пить при малейших головных болях, не дожидаясь когда разболится по - настоящему. тогда они помогают. Просто мы как обычно думаем, само мол пройдет.

----------


## Vera

Alexanderr, У вас явно мигрень, здесь помагают только специальные таблетки.

----------


## Belov

Мне помогают только таблетки, само не проходит

----------

